# Travelling with Gerbils



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe this is a silly question, but should I worry about TSA inspections when flying with an otterbox containing gerbils? Is it a good idea to remove the bands, just in case? 

-Ken


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Sisyphus said:


> Maybe this is a silly question, but should I worry about TSA inspections when flying with an otterbox containing gerbils? Is it a good idea to remove the bands, just in case?
> 
> -Ken


You should not have too much to worry about assuming you are talking about domestic air travel.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

TSA is not customs. Don't worry about it. And quit calling them gerbils--gerbils will die if kept in an otterbox


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

No problems.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

You should have no problems in the luggage or in a carry-on.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

croatan said:


> And quit calling them gerbils--gerbils will die if kept in an otterbox




Anyway, yes, I'm referring to domestic flights. I won't sweat it, then, thanks!!

-Ken


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Sisyphus said:


> Anyway, yes, I'm referring to domestic flights. I won't sweat it, then, thanks!!
> 
> -Ken


Hell ... I've even *offered* to let them look at my cigars and they've declined. I fly regularly and always have contraband on me.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sisyphus said:


> Maybe this is a silly question, but should I worry about TSA inspections when flying with an otterbox containing gerbils? Is it a good idea to remove the bands, just in case?
> 
> -Ken


Its not their jurisdiction. They realy do not care at all.

You will be fine.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Now I know why my Gerbils are dieing

Thanks


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Hell ... I've even *offered* to let them look at my cigars and they've declined. I fly regularly and *always have contraband on me*.


Never thought about offering to let them look at my stash! Love the reverse psychology tactic, Doc!!

Many travels domestically have been made with nary an incident. No worries!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Just give them plenty of food and water, and a place to poop, and they should be fin.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Funny story (in a oh my God way). In June I was traveling to the Philippines. I decide to take a few gerbils with me in my otter box. enjoyed a few gerbils by the pool, etc... But not all of them. 

Was coming through customs on the way back and had filled out the declaration form, saying that I had commercial goods (circuit board). Forgot all about the reamaining two gerbils. Got pulled out for inspection. As the ICE guy is openign the bag, I remember the humidor. It was in a gallon zip bag with some beads, cutter, etc.. 

Mention to the guy that I have some sticks, but that I brought them with me from the U.S. He says not problem as long as they're not ISOM. Damn... Thier banded and all. I'm going to get a hefty fine. 

He goes through the entire suitcase, but when he gets to the zip bag, he looks at it and sets it aside. Goes on to ask me about the commercial goods, values, etc... Tells me to get a form 4457 next time to prove that the circuit board was from the U.S. Put otter box back in the suit case and sends me on my way.

I was WAY too stupid. Should have just left them or smoked a bunch the night before. Dodged a bullet...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Never had an issue on a domestic flight....you should be good to go.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

croatan said:


> TSA is not customs. Don't worry about it. And quit calling them gerbils--gerbils will die if kept in an otterbox


he is right, that is what gerbilbox is for.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I fly bandless. Not worth the trouble even though there isn't much risk. I'm in the line for long enough, I don't need to be there for 10+ minutes longer when I explain how they don't have jurisdiction and can't do anything about it after they make a big stink over it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

wilblake said:


> I fly bandless. Not worth the trouble even though there isn't much risk. I'm in the line for long enough, I don't need to be there for 10+ minutes longer when I explain how they don't have jurisdiction and can't do anything about it after they make a big stink over it.


That's happened to you??


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I de-band as well. Seems like a good "just in case" measure. :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sisyphus said:


> Maybe this is a silly question, but should I worry about TSA inspections when flying with an otterbox containing gerbils? Is it a good idea to remove the bands, just in case?
> 
> -Ken


Well......I travel weekly and carry them regularly.
TSA only cares about liquid or gels over 3.5 ounces.
That is enough to keep them busy.
Imagine if they had to act like Customs on top of that?
Bet you they can't even read.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Well......I travel weekly and carry them regularly.
> TSA only cares about liquid or gels over 3.5 ounces.
> That is enough to keep them busy.
> Imagine if they had to act like Customs on top of that?
> Bet you they can't even read.


My girlfriend happens to work for TSA. I can guarantee you they can read. The stuff she tells me about to even get a job with the government is insane. YES THEY ARE A BRANCH OF THE GOVERNMENT.

:mn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mindflux said:


> My girlfriend happens to work for TSA. I can guarantee you they can read. The stuff she tells me about to even get a job with the government is insane. YES THEY ARE A BRANCH OF THE GOVERNMENT.
> 
> :mn


do they read English or Spanish?


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I don'tbelieve you will have any problems, but the general consensus say to take off the bands and I will say the same.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Sisyphus said:


> Maybe this is a silly question, but should I worry about TSA inspections when flying with an otterbox containing gerbils? Is it a good idea to remove the bands, just in case?
> 
> -Ken


When flying, I pack my Gerbils just the way they are...










...haven't had a problem yet! 

.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

croatan said:


> TSA is not customs. Don't worry about it. And quit calling them gerbils--gerbils will die if kept in an otterbox


:tpd:x10
call them cigars from CUBA, or CUBAN CIGARS, or even the famed "ISOM" term...
as james stated, TSA isn't customs, they won't have a clue what they're looking at unless they're cigar smokers themselves.
i had a girl open mine up, look at each one, comment that she needs to get her "man" a nice travel box as well. then i about gasped when she closed the lid and had the cutter sitting on top of the cigars...

the only problem you'll have is if you leave the country and come back in.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm glad you brought this up I had a short discussion about this same issue with another brother the other day neither one of us could answer if we would have a problem. Alright I'm ready for Shack Herf '08. :tu


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay, next question.... Why do some of you fine brothers take offense to using the term, "gerbil?" I think it's a fairly recent invention (I don't remember the word being used for Cuban cigars going back very far, and a search sort of confirms this). Admittedly, it's a silly word, but what's the deal? 

-Ken


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Sisyphus said:


> Okay, next question.... Why do some of you fine brothers take offense to using the term, "gerbil?" I think it's a fairly recent invention (I don't remember the word being used for Cuban cigars going back very far, and a search sort of confirms this). Admittedly, it's a silly word, but what's the deal?
> 
> -Ken


PETA?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

because it sounds assinine.

call them whatever you want though. we're all big boys. some of us just think it's silly that people can't call them what they are, cuban cigars.

hell, call them an entire island, call them nummy's or something like that - doesn't matter, really. 

just, to some of us, sounds really stupid. but it's an open forum for you to call them whatever you like. also open enough for me to say it sounds stupid, we're not fooling anyone with secret decoder rings.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> because it sounds assinine.
> 
> call them whatever you want though. we're all big boys. some of us just think it's silly that people can't call them what they are, cuban cigars.
> 
> ...


I agree with your point Greg, but the word assinine always gets me to chuckle.
Another I get tired of seeing is CC, but that is my own issue.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

BigVito said:


> Another I get tired of seeing is CC, but that is my own issue.


there are a few things CC could mean. it could mean some asshat that resides on other cigar boards and gets his rocks off by pestering ppl about using the "shift" key and correct spelling/punctuation, by the name of coventrycat86. :tu

i'd get tired of seeing "CC" as well. :r

no problem on the "gerbil" stuff. i think it's a waste of time trying to fool "big brother".


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> there are a few things CC could mean. it could mean some asshat that resides on other cigar boards and gets his rocks off by pestering ppl about using the "shift" key and correct spelling/punctuation, by the name of coventrycat86. :tu
> 
> i'd get tired of seeing "CC" as well. :r
> 
> no problem on the "gerbil" stuff. i think it's a waste of time trying to fool "big brother".


:r I was waiting for a letter from PETA about smoking gerbils


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't know if anyone uses the word, "gerbil," seriously as secret code -- when I've used it, my intention has been lighthearted, almost satirical, but just having fun. And for me, "CC" and "NC" are nothing more than shorthand -- I guess I hadn't really thought very hard about it before.

PETA? LOL!

-Ken


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

naw, man, go for it if you want. what i like and do shouldn't impose what you like and do. i understand the "lighthearted" stuff, so keep on with your keep on.... errr something. :tu

ps - i don't like cohibas, but others do.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

IHT said:


> :tpd:x10
> call them cigars from CUBA, or CUBAN CIGARS, or even the famed "ISOM" term...
> as james stated, TSA isn't customs, they won't have a clue what they're looking at unless they're cigar smokers themselves.
> i had a girl open mine up, look at each one, comment that she needs to get her "man" a nice travel box as well. then i about gasped when she closed the lid and had the cutter sitting on top of the cigars...
> ...


:tpd:

And there are alot out here with custom decorated cases that draw extra attention to the cigars and there still is never a problem.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Cubatobaco said:


> I don'tbelieve you will have any problems, but the general consensus say to take off the bands and I will say the same.


I disagree.
Most say to leave them alone and don't worry about it. (That is my opinion as well)
But if taking off the bands and leaving them at home puts your mind at ease, then go for it.
:2


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> My girlfriend happens to work for TSA. I can guarantee you they can read. The stuff she tells me about to even get a job with the government is insane. YES THEY ARE A BRANCH OF THE GOVERNMENT.
> 
> :mn


My apoligies as meant as a generality but perhaps not totally always warranted.

The point is they are not looking for cigars from Cuba, right?
Ask your girlfriend and she will agree.
That is not what they get paid to do.
They get paid to look for sharp objects, liquids or gels over 3.5 oz, take your shoes off, show us a boarding pass and an ID, pass through the scanner when we take the "hold up" hands down and tell you to go through, insert your luggage through the scanner, take all coins, keys, phones and other jingles out of pocket and place in tray.
That is it.
Cigars are not on that list regardless of being a government agency.

It is so insane that they are trained to look for box cutters but it is OK to take a cigar cutter on board.
Last time I checked, a Palio can be turned into a box cutter very readily.

So, my point, not an insult to your girlfriend who may in fact be a very astute person, the rest at TSA mainly do what they are asked to do and no more. Cigars from Cuba is not a TSA function that they are trained to address. I am "weekly" living proof of that.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> My apoligies as meant as a generality but perhaps not totally always warranted.
> 
> The point is they are not looking for cigars from Cuba, right?
> Ask your girlfriend and she will agree.
> ...


he didn't answer me yet, do they read English or Spanish


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

BigVito said:


> he didn't answer me yet, do they read English or Spanish


some may be able to read, english in my area, but they don't listen very well at all.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> some may be able to read, english in my area, but they don't listen very well at all.


I think not listening is a national problem. Aren't the cigar bands written in Spanish?


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

Given that there's really nothing to worry about, we still have to do what we're most comfortable with. I mentioned this to my wife and her immediate response was, "just be careful, hon, we wouldn't want our trip messed up if we can help it." And of course she's right. So in the interest of added peace of mind (both mine and hers), I think we'll go bandless.

It's often the little things that keep a relationship harmonious. 

-Ken


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Sisyphus said:


> Given that there's really nothing to worry about, we still have to do what we're most comfortable with. I mentioned this to my wife and her immediate response was, "just be careful, hon, we wouldn't want our trip messed up if we can help it." And of course she's right. So in the interest of added peace of mind (both mine and hers), I think we'll go bandless.
> 
> It's often the little things that keep a relationship harmonious.
> 
> -Ken


what is even safer is leaving them home.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

BigVito said:


> do they read English or Spanish?


I've met my girlfriend's whole Team. They are some of the brightest people I've met in a long time. A lot more than I can say for some members I've seen on cigar boards.

:BS

P.S They all speak fluent english.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

BigVito said:


> what is even safer is leaving them home.


Safer, but not more comfortable. I'm sure not going on a three-week vacation without my favorite stogies! :ss

-Ken


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mindflux said:


> I've met my girlfriend's whole Team. They are some of the brightest people I've met in a long time. A lot more than I can say for some members I've seen on cigar boards.
> 
> :BS
> 
> P.S They all speak fluent english.


Saying I'm not bright?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Sisyphus said:


> Safer, but not more comfortable. I'm sure not going on a three-week vacation without my favorite stogies! :ss
> 
> -Ken


:r very true. enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Saying I'm not bright?


I'd never ever belittle someone I know next to nothing about. :chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mindflux said:


> I'd never ever belittle someone I know next to nothing about. :chk


you wouldn't have been far off :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> I've met my girlfriend's whole Team. They are some of the brightest people I've met in a long time. A lot more than I can say for some members I've seen on cigar boards.
> 
> :BS
> 
> P.S They all speak fluent english.


Taking the liberty to speak on behalf of Perry, having met him, and myself, neither intends to insult your girlfriend or friends or you specifically.
Please don't take it that way although hard not to do given we are knocking TSA employees and she is one of them.
I really don't know her and she can be in fact very bright indeed.

I just want to clarify something for you from my personal experience.
The overwhelming number of them I run into, on a weekly basis as I travel that much, are not the sharpest tools in the shed. I make no apologies for that.

Furthermore, only a high school degree is required to qualify for this job.
College is not a prerequisite.
Seems that opens the door quite a bit to many.
So, don't doubt they may in fact be the brightest you may have met, but trust me, they are not all that sharp.

Here is the link to the requirements for the job.
http://jobs.faa.gov/SecurityScreeningRequirements.htm


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sisyphus said:


> Given that there's really nothing to worry about, we still have to do what we're most comfortable with. I mentioned this to my wife and her immediate response was, "just be careful, hon, we wouldn't want our trip messed up if we can help it." And of course she's right. So in the interest of added peace of mind (both mine and hers), I think we'll go bandless.
> 
> It's often the little things that keep a relationship harmonious.
> 
> -Ken


If it keeps harmony, by all means do so.
One has to do what makes one comfortable.
However, your risk of buying them to begin with, far, far, far exceeds any risk of traveling within the country with them on you, yet that doesn't seem to affect many, including you. Food for thought.
However, fact is, not necessary to do as long as you are not leaving the country and having to pass through customs on the way back into the US.
When I go on cruises, I always take many with me.
The bands stay on while on the way out as I don't go through customs.
On the way in, any left have the bands removed as that is where the trouble can come into play.
Domestically, never, ever a problem.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I call them "Habanos"..... but then again I also don't spell p.o.r.n with a zero 


:r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Funny thing - I had someone at TSA open my travel humidor (it had about $1000 worth of cigars in it, FWIW)...and he said that he was going to confiscate them because they were "contraband". I told him B.S. After 3 minutes of arguing, I finally convinced him to let me through. What a PITA that was.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Probably just wanted them for himself Michael.... what a jerk!

Glad you were aware of the laws bro.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> That's happened to you??


Yes. I was flying out of the country with a heavy duty film bag (not those flimsy things you buy at CVS, a $60 4x5 x-ray proof bag) that the scanner couldn't see through. She pulled me aside and mentioned how it was the only "x-ray film bag" that she's even not been able to see through, and then gave me a bit of trouble over the banded cigars I had with me. No confiscations, I guess she got sick of arguing in circles with me. "You can't have these..." "It's not your jurisdiction" Yada yada yada.

95% of the time, it probably won't be an issue. But because it happened to me once, nearly twice, and both times I was cutting it close with the flight, I see no reason to risk it, even on domestic flights.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

IHT said:


> no problem on the "gerbil" stuff. i think it's a waste of time trying to fool "big brother".


You mean you guys aren't really talking about gerbils?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought you had to pay extra for a pet??


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I never liked Gerbils because they bite too much. My question is why not just travel with Cabaiguans? The problem is solved then. I still lament my overweight bottle of aftershave being tossed like a helpless banana into a trash bin all because it was obese by TSA standards!!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> And there are alot out here with custom decorated cases that draw extra attention to the cigars and there still is never a problem.


Yeah, a huge beautiful Montecristo Fluer de lis airbrushed on a Halliburton Zero wouldn't draw any attention at all. :r:chk


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

IHT said:


> because it sounds assinine.
> 
> call them whatever you want though. we're all big boys. some of us just think it's silly that people can't call them what they are, cuban cigars.
> 
> ...


Fine Greg...

Dammit..........

From now on for me, the articles in question shall henceforth be called.

_*Fluffytinkles​*_
And I want to hear Snkbyte (Alex) say it without cracking the stoneface.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Fluffytinkles


:r
I love it. When the TSA guy asks if I have any firearms in my luggage, I'll just tell him, no, sir, only a few fluffytinkles.

-Ken


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Yeah, a huge beautiful Montecristo Fluer de lis airbrushed on a Halliburton Zero wouldn't draw any attention at all. :r:chk


The best is they are hard cases so you can smack whoever is bothering you with them..........:r:chk


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

So, with this jurisdiction talk, can they actually not confiscate any cigars at all? What does the law say here?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RaiderinKS said:


> So, with this jurisdiction talk, can they actually not confiscate any cigars at all? What does the law say here?


the only reason i could see them using to confiscate your cigars would be if they found any type of substance on them that shows up as explosive or combustable.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> the only reason i could see them using to confiscate your cigars would be if they found any type of substance on them that shows up as explosive or combustable.


I'm sure in some way those fuzzy rodents are combustible.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Sisyphus said:


> Given that there's really nothing to worry about, we still have to do what we're most comfortable with. I mentioned this to my wife and her immediate response was, "just be careful, hon, we wouldn't want our trip messed up if we can help it." And of course she's right. So in the interest of added peace of mind (both mine and hers), I think we'll go bandless.
> 
> It's often the little things that keep a relationship harmonious.
> 
> -Ken


Speaking of trips, do you ever make it to Portland?


----------



## MCSmarties (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but are there any concrete tips for INTERNATIONAL travel with these adorable furry creatures?

Taking the collars off seems the sensible thing to do, but has anybody actually saved their necks that way after being pulled over by customs?

It's just... if *I* were checking somebody flying back with a whole case of unbanded beauties and vaguely claiming that
they were all NC factory seconds or were found in grampa's stash without any idea what they are... well, I dunno.

Of course, guess there isn't a way to test specifically for ISOM but what if they strip-search you and find the bands? :hn

Or am I just my normal paranoid self? 
Let me hear your worst horror stories!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

leave the bands at home


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Idk... if I were you I would just leave the cigars at home...


----------



## MCSmarties (Mar 7, 2007)

Ehm... see, the problem is that the gerbils in question are currently NOT at my home in the US (which is kinda the whole point... )

I am not American myself but I guess since they tightened the legislation that don't count for squat.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

MCSmarties said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread, but are there any concrete tips for INTERNATIONAL travel with these adorable furry creatures?
> Or am I just my normal paranoid self?
> Let me hear your worst horror stories!


 For international travel well... I prefer not to have any in my posession when coming into the US. Outbound should not matter much IMHO.
At the end of the day it depends on your own comfort level.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

croatan said:


> TSA is not customs. Don't worry about it. And quit calling them gerbils--*gerbils will die if kept in an otterbox*


That's why I recommend using this:


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

MCSmarties said:


> Of course, guess there isn't a way to test specifically for ISOM but what if they strip-search you and find the bands? :hn


You could mail the bands ahead of you... and if your sticks _were_ confiscated you'd have the benefit of being able to soak up the salty tears running down your hot cheeks with handfuls of Cohiba bands.

:chk


----------

